# Running gas under floorboards



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm a fitter by trade so I'm not so clued up on domestic gas.Ive just bought a house that needs all new plumbing, the best route for the gas is up the wall and under the 1st floor floorboards, I've been told that if I run gas in a confined space like this it needs to be ventilated, is this true and if so how ventilated should it be and what's the best way to do this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Click here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

pettit1988 said:


> Hi, I'm a fitter by trade so I'm not so clued up on domestic gas.Ive just bought a house that needs all new plumbing, the best route for the gas is up the wall and under the 1st floor floorboards, I've been told that if I run gas in a confined space like this it needs to be ventilated, is this true and if so how ventilated should it be and what's the best way to do this?


Well you see.......:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Fitter Ummmm, I don't think so. 


Try asking the guy in the orange smock.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Vent it every five feet

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

What a bunch of rude twats, yes I am a fitter, nvq. Level 3 c&g which I qualified at 20 when you childish people were thinking what to do with you're lives, I mainly do plant room fitting hence why I don't know everything about domestic gas, no one knows everything


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Be nice. If you want to use rude language please visit the home inspectors forum.


look in the nfpa 54 code for your answer. It is available free online....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pettit1988 said:


> What a bunch of rude twats, yes I am a fitter, nvq. Level 3 c&g which I qualified at 20 when you childish people were thinking what to do with you're lives, I mainly do plant room fitting hence why I don't know everything about domestic gas, no one knows everything


All we ask is that you post an intro in the intro section then you will be givin answers

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Be nice. If you want to use rude language please visit the home inspectors forum..


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Where is the intro section, I'm on my phone and just joined this forum


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pettit1988 said:


> Where is the intro section, I'm on my phone and just joined this forum


It's on the main page. If you want to post it here, I wll move it to it's own thread to help tou out.


----------



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just found it, cheers mate, I understand the site a bit now


----------



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Any serious answers then, how much ventilation would I need for 22mm copper in floorboards over a distance of at most 10 meters?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why would commercial gas pipe be any different to residential? Other than painting it yellow

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## pettit1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Because its always subed out with the company I worked for, plus the acs is different to domestic


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Be nice. If you want to use rude language please visit the home inspectors forum.


The home inspectors wouldn't have a clue though! 
:laughing:

They would come on this site, ask the same question, and not post an intro.

It's a viscous cycle.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been on commercial jobs where the pipe fitters installed gas piping. It was all welded so the journeymen plumbers did not install the gas line on that job.

So at your house, you could weld the line. I wouldn't install it under any crawlspace, though.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Based on what you said I would assume your in England.
I will help out a little if it helps you as per corgi/gas safe.
1. All gas runs that run through walls will be sleeved, I.e 15mm will have a sleeve of 22mm so on and so fourth. The sleeve will terminate through each wall or brick wall. The sleeve will not be sealed on the out side to allow for ventilation if needed.
2. If the gas run will be in a sealed space then it must have a source of ventilation, I,e air brick. 9 by 3 or what ever matches what your home is built from.
3. All gas runs will be earthed and cross bonded.
4. All pipe work will be clipped secure every 1000mm.
Upon completion of pipe run a test will be done and you need a manometer, zero your meter and pressure up to 10mb, allow to settle for 2 mins then pressure up to 20 mb and it must hold for a further 2 mins.
Now your ready to do a gas rate test to write down on the gas safe register your findings.
If you have done commercial gas jobs and are registered to carry out gas work in the commercial sector then you can legally do the residential work and should already know how to do the main things needed to get your gas run installed.
You can legally run your gas pipe under floorboards so long as they are a minimum of 2" down the joist.
The joist will be a minimum of 6" if your are from the UK.
It's been a couple of years since I last did some work over there but I know that gas safe took over a couple of years before I left.
If you are unsure then I would not touch it and call a gas safe registered installer.
I still have 2 years left on my gas safe ticket so I am upto date with my tickets still.
I have missed a couple of things of the procedure due to you already installing gas pipes and should know, somewhat.
I can't tell you how to exactly do it as the public can read this and I ain't gonna give to much away.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just install it where it works. It will be fine


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Just noticed your from wales.
Garden hose will work out good for that application, lol.
Just messing with ya.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

pettit1988 said:


> Any serious answers then, how much ventilation would I need for 22mm copper in floorboards over a distance of at most 10 meters?


Shyte! I used to be so up on this kind of thing. Where are you posting from? ie: who is the "authority having jursidiction"?

We just ran 1/2" CSST to a cooktop on a floor above and the guy I was working with (also a journeyman but had just started with us that week) started going on about running it through a floor. Not so much about being IN the floor as to where it exited the floor into the room. Neither of us could find a code violation for that instance so we left it as we ran it.

As far as the 12m of pipe we ran in the floor joists there was no issue with "the authority having jurisdiction" (in our case, TSSA). It was a continuous run with no concealed joints. This was also a wood floor above grade.

NOW, if it had been in the slab on the floor below then things would've been different and it would have been different again depending upon whether it was LP or NG.

LP requires a continuous sleeve that _may_ vent upwards but MUST vent at the lowest point, no dips or sags, yada yada. NG must have a vent at either end with at least one vent terminating upwards.

Hope this helps.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

ACS is exactly the same for domestic installs, you sit every 5 years.
ACS is just the testing body for installers over there and means nothing until your register with gas safe, it's like us guys getting our license and not posting bond and insurance etc, not active.


----------

